# Exiting Amazon Prime If It Freezes



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

On two occasions Amazon Streaming froze and the only way I could exit was a hard reboot - none of the remote buttons worked. Does anyone know of another way to exit the app if/when it freezes other than a hard reboot? 

BTW, other than those two instances I'm delighted with the app.

Thanks


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Doubt this will work, since it doesn't if the Vudu app freezes, but you can try to reset the UI by pressing: Thumbs Down - Thumbs Up - Play - Play

Tivo in my opinion is the worst at coding these 3rd party apps to run outside of the main DVR. It's 2014 and I still can't believe we have to pull the plug on our Tivos so often for these crashes.

-Kevin


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks Kevin, I'll try it next time it happens.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just experienced what seems to be the same issue. I had previously watched one show, and was browsing to select another. I was receiving intermittent errors in the Amazon App that my internet connection was unavailable, which would resolve by selecting "Retry", or problems playing the selected title, which after selecting "Ok", the box became unresponsive (Tivo Mini). 

The box is connected via Ethernet, no more than 6 feet of Ethernet cable from my home router. No apparent issues on the home network at the time.

Lock-up started as a spinning yellow circle in the Amazon App. Using "Back" in the Amazon App did not work. I hit the Tivo button to force exit, but that led to the box being completely unresponsive, rebooting after a minute or so. The HDUI rest sequence was not recognized by the Mini.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I had that happen yesterday and had to unplug it and then reboot. First time in a long time I have had to do that, so I wasn't that upset over it, but if it becomes a daily thing(I watch amazon prime daily) I will get upset


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Has anyone with the error noticed if it is just a UI lockup, or total system freeze? Can you still connect to the Tivo's website? Do active recordings complete? Do scheduled recordings start? Or has everybody just rebooted right away?

I've had my TivoHD lockup when transferring recordings (either to another Tivo or my PC), but it is only the UI. Recordings in progress continue recording and are fine... unless you immediately reboot, which I did the first time this occurred.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I really hope TiVo is able to fix this bug in the next software update. When you have 3 Minis in the house powered by the Roamio Plus and it freezes up like this, the entire family gets unhappy with TiVo.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Regarding the "Problem with your Internet" messages that some of us have seen, I spoke with the folks at Amazon and they are aware of the issue and acknowledge it's on their end. They suggest the easiest fix is to unpair the Tivo, then re-pair it and finally reboot the tivo. I followed that advice and so far so good.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

ADG said:


> Regarding the "Problem with your Internet" messages that some of us have seen, I spoke with the folks at Amazon and they are aware of the issue and acknowledge it's on their end. They suggest the easiest fix is to unpair the Tivo, then re-pair it and finally reboot the tivo. I followed that advice and so far so good.


Unpair/re-pair the cablecard?

If so, that makes me nervous.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

kokishin said:


> Unpair/re-pair the cablecard?
> 
> If so, that makes me nervous.


I think he meant delink/re-link the TiVo with your Amazon account


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I think he meant unlink/re-link the TiVo with your Amazon account


Hope so.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of clarity in my previous post. I meant to say unregister and reregister the device (with Amazon Prime).


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

ADG said:


> Sorry for the lack of clarity in my previous post. I meant to say unregister and reregister the device (with Amazon Prime).


Thanks for clarifying. I felt a little stupid for thinking you were referring to the cablecard. I guess I had a Pavlovian response to the terms _unpair/re-pair_.


----------



## HILTON1942 (Sep 28, 2014)

Have had problems on both Roamios since I got them about a month ago..it has gotten to the point that I have to reboot every other day or so...I hooked my Fire TV back up. Hopefully Tivo can fix this with an upgrade..


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

At the opposite end of the spectrum, I've not had a recurrence of the issue since my last report. 

Most of the initial complaints were focused around 11/29 and 11/30. I'm wondering if the error is the result of a network issue. Something on Amazon's servers when several people experienced it, and now general instability of a particular users internet connection causing continued issues?


----------

